# gorlitz chinese motors now



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

whole row of jetters go62 and go50


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

That's a shame, I had them build me one last year and made sure they put the Dayton in


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Hillside said:


> That's a shame, I had them build me one last year and made sure they put the Dayton in


i called them directly today and asked if i can get one shipped with the dayton or emerson motor, they said nope they dont use them anymore and that the new chinese motors are comparable in quality and performance...i was about to drop cash on one. but no, they went down the drain like spartan in my book. mytana still uses dayton, called duracable and they are using emerson made in mexico, but still way better than chinese junk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats a shame :what: what isn't made in china


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

You know what really gets me.... They buy Chinese motors because there less expensive, yet the savings never gets past on to us. They make a cheaper product and charge more for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> You know what really gets me.... They buy Chinese motors because there less expensive, yet the savings never gets past on to us. They make a cheaper product and charge more for it. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't care what you are running for but you have my vote sir.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> I don't care what you are running for but you have my vote sir.


my vote too :furious:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

my old gorlitz is a 1991 guess i will have to take it to local motor rebuilder (if it shuts down) hoping it outlasts me


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> my old gorlitz is a 1991 guess i will have to take it to local motor rebuilder (if it shuts down) hoping it outlasts me


I found a motor online a few years ago for my 1994 Gorlitz. Thread is here somewhere.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> my old gorlitz is a 1991 guess i will have to take it to local motor rebuilder (if it shuts down) hoping it outlasts me


Never will I hope my tools outlast me. Lol


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Never will I hope my tools outlast me. Lol


No? If I never buy another tool, it'll be fine by me. 

If every tool I have outlasts me, I'll die a happier man.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Plumber said:


> No? If I never buy another tool, it'll be fine by me.
> 
> If every tool I have outlasts me, I'll die a happier man.


I sold off all my tools last year to another plumber :whistling2:

since I am on full disability now can no longer do any work ! 
Turn 65 in June roll over to full retirement


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> I sold off all my tools last year to another plumber :whistling2:
> 
> since I am on full disability now can no longer do any work !


lol....I'm counting the days till that time. Remember when reaching 65 was a miracle? 66 and you were way old? Social Security was based on us dying before retirement?


----------

